# Lexus IS F-Sport Fun



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 14, 2011)

Brought my friend's Lexus IS F-Sport for a little run at Treasure Island yesterday. Snapped some pics of it going crazy all over a vacant lot. Good times...


----------



## Frequency (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely shots; but you frightened me in that mask


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 16, 2011)

I hate to say it but only the first and last shot seem to be very flattering towards the car's shape. The 2nd and 3rd pics approach the car from the least aggressive and most "bubbly". The side angle you seem very fond of is also the most alluring to a measly Toyota Camry, think about your subject matter and how to highlight it. for example, the "IS-F" badge on the front fender, or the blacked out and reshaped front end, or the quad exhaust pipes. I'd say try to shoot more around the aggressive pointed nose, or more looking directly at the rear and down the side of the car from a nice low angle to give the vehicle stance. I will say if you could have gotten the beautifully smooth radial blur that you achieved in shot #3 to translate into shot #2, it would make shot #2 a little more powerful. But these are just my opinions as a car lover first, and photography hobbyist second.

The quality of the photos are good though, full saturation, nice and sharp, I'd say the only thing I don't agree with (personally) is the composition with shots 2 and 3, and in shot 1, I think you should be standing in front of the B-pillar and hide some of the length of the car in the shot,while also showing off the sexy front end a bit better. Another benefit is that if you blocked off the B-pillar with your body, there are really no interesting  (auto)body lines you would be hiding. Unlike all the beautiful lines in the headlights and grill you block by standing RIGHT in front of the car's nose for the shot. To me, this is the equivalent of standing in front of your wife for the wedding photographs instead of side-by-side.

(edit: upon studying the car a good bit, that's just a regular IS series Lexus, NOT an IS-F)


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 16, 2011)

^ thanks for the extremely concise critique of my photos. All remarks have been taken into consideration and will be effectively used in my next photoshoot of the car 

And yeah the car is not an IS-F but rather an IS-250 F Sport. Im not a real car person myself so i dont really know the difference


----------

